# That which has no life....



## Legionnaire (Sep 15, 2009)

Forgive my topic title, but to some people, I would be called someone with no life as I just sit around day by day playing video games. But well I look at reality and realize how corrupt it is, how the world treats me, and to relieve that stress, I feel I must escape reality, merge myself into the land of Azeroth (WoW), Cyrodiil (ES: Oblivion), or whatever game I'm currently playing.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Legionnaire and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Legionnaire. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Legionnaire said:


> Forgive my topic title, but to some people, I would be called someone with no life as I just sit around day by day playing video games. But well I look at reality and realize how corrupt it is, how the world treats me, and to relieve that stress, I feel I must escape reality, merge myself into the land of Azeroth (WoW), Cyrodiil (ES: Oblivion), or whatever game I'm currently playing.


Yeah, Azeroth is far less complicated than Earth. I essentially "quit" about 7 months ago, but I still miss the sense of direction and purpose that such a simple game can give when the "real world" can't. For me, anyways. I guess that means I am a classic loser or something, but oh well.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Knights of the Old Republic too from the looks of it. Welcome.


----------



## Legionnaire (Sep 15, 2009)

Indeed. Haven't played it in a month though. Was thinking of leaving WoW for SWOR but with Cataclysm coming out, I don't think I will.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Legionnaire said:


> Indeed. Haven't played it in a month though. Was thinking of leaving WoW for SWOR but with Cataclysm coming out, I don't think I will.


Cataclysm has definitely shifted my certainty on quitting. I have been thinking about returning when it is released...:blushed:


----------



## Legionnaire (Sep 15, 2009)

Were you Alliance or Horde? I have toons on both sides but I'm more for the Alliance. I was originally going to roll Horde but my nephew wanted someone to quest with that was family and he was Alliance. Overtime I just grew fond of that side. I don't really like any of the Horde cities except Silvermoon which I find to be very beautiful. My main is a nelf druid. I don't pvp much, but lately I have been. I mean I don't duel and I've never been to the arena, but I find I enjoy doing alterac valley alot.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome legionnaire. It feels funny for a newb to welcome another newb. But to the point, do you think blizz would be better off making a new continent to explore or rape the lands of azeroth (Sundered barrens etc). I think we need to play vanilla WoW before it gets changed haha. What realm do you play on?


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Legionnaire said:


> Were you Alliance or Horde? I have toons on both sides but I'm more for the Alliance. I was originally going to roll Horde but my nephew wanted someone to quest with that was family and he was Alliance. Overtime I just grew fond of that side. I don't really like any of the Horde cities except Silvermoon which I find to be very beautiful. My main is a nelf druid. I don't pvp much, but lately I have been. I mean I don't duel and I've never been to the arena, but I find I enjoy doing alterac valley alot.


Wow, crazy coincidence! My main is a night elf druid too! I'm primarily Alliance as well, though I've had a couple of Horde toons. My guy is Feral PvP spec by the way (I love PvP), how about yours?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Legionnaire (Sep 15, 2009)

Realm I prefer not to say, bit private on that no offense. I'm dual specced for boomkin/resto, crappy pve gear.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Legionnaire said:


> Realm I prefer not to say, bit private on that no offense. I'm dual specced for boomkin/resto, crappy pve gear.


None taken! Sounds cool, never really have gone boomkin or resto for very long. Been feral most of my...*cough* "life".


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

welcome. what do you prefer? Blondes, brunettes or redheads?


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I guess you fit right in to WoW, when you sacrifice life for virtual life, However mental life is a form of life.. though what is the better.. paying a company for virtual life, or making something of your own . Making something of your own that illustrates your ideal life, something to make or make seem that the world is less cruel. Something to ease the suffering that you and others like you might have. Because givin the number of WoW and other MMO players, I'd say that you're not alone. I question the intellectual content of farming, dungeons, and various online weapons that fight nothing on the outside world.. Though as with all pasts..

What's done has been done. I say you used what you have learned.. and try to change something. And I see you here. Which I'd say is a step up from your previous sacrifice  Good job.


----------



## Legionnaire (Sep 15, 2009)

Ninja said:


> Well I guess you fit right in to WoW, when you sacrifice life for virtual life, However mental life is a form of life.. though what is the better.. paying a company for virtual life, or making something of your own . Making something of your own that illustrates your ideal life, something to make or make seem that the world is less cruel. Something to ease the suffering that you and others like you might have. Because givin the number of WoW and other MMO players, I'd say that you're not alone. I question the intellectual content of farming, dungeons, and various online weapons that fight nothing on the outside world.. Though as with all pasts..
> 
> What's done has been done. I say you used what you have learned.. and try to change something. And I see you here. Which I'd say is a step up from your previous sacrifice  Good job.


Are you sure your not a INTJ? Nvm that bit, just kidding. No its not really a step up when I hardly leave my home, I'm either on the computer, playing my 360, or watching one of my movies or shows. Video games are not my only outlet, when watching a show or movie, I feel as if I was actually there, even if its a cartoon or anime.



> To restore after a significant stress, the Moon in Aquarius persons need to have a hobby which they could plunge themselves into, forgetting about the surrounding world.


I happen to be a Moon in Aquarius.

As for hair color choice....I don't really care, whoever comes knockin' at my door, even if her hair is dyed green or blue.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome. Oblivion is my favorite game ever. :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Has World of Warcraft been added to the DSM-4 yet?


----------



## Legionnaire (Sep 15, 2009)

I see your a Khajit, I'd post my character but I don't have the proper ways to screenshot him since I have Oblivion on my 360. What class are you btw? Whether pre-made or custom.

I myself went with a pre-made class, I'm an Argonian Bard seeking cure for vampirism, now that I've completed all the main quests including the expansions.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome.... enjoy your stay.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Legionnaire said:


> I see your a Khajit, I'd post my character but I don't have the proper ways to screenshot him since I have Oblivion on my 360. What class are you btw? Whether pre-made or custom.
> 
> I myself went with a pre-made class, I'm an Argonian Bard seeking cure for vampirism, now that I've completed all the main quests including the expansions.


Haha, that is not my Khajit, I have the PS3 version. My Khajit is an Assassin and Speaker for the Night Mother of the Dark Brotherhood, which is easily the best guild in the game. :tongue:

Argh, vampirism is a bitch, isn't it? :crazy:


----------

